# Coming HD Channels ??



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello all,

I was just in my local Sam's Club, I'm in there quite often. Anyway Sam's has been using a special feed from Dish Network to display on their HD Televisions for quite sometime. On that feed you will see different channels in a Loop, and alot of that content is from the Voom Channels.

Now with all that said, TODAY for the first time I saw two HD channels that have NEVER been in that Preview Loop. InHD was in the loop as well as Outdoor2 in HD.

I'm in full assumption mode now. Maybe Dish has planned to add more HD channels to the HD package but was waiting for the New Year and the pricing increase.

John


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Surprised it didn't also have RSN-HD. Whatever it takes to trick someone into a commitment.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

kmcnamara said:


> Surprised it didn't also have RSN-HD. Whatever it takes to trick someone into a commitment.


McNamara,

This loop doesn't advertise its from Dish and Sam's is NOT selling Dish Network service based on this loop. The loop is just a demo for Selling HD Televisions. Since Sam's is using this Demo Loop that originates from Dish, I'm hoping these new channels will show up soon, especially since Dish announced the HD pricing Increase.

John


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnL said:


> ... especially since Dish announced the HD pricing Increase.


HD pricing increase? Must have missed that - unless of course you are talking about Platinum customers _finally_ paying the same price as Bronze/Silver/Gold for the addition of HD to what would be their AT/AEP package.

Rates do not equal channels. We say this every year and every year people ignore it in their rants against price increases. We are not paying $3-$5 more for the channels added to AT120/200, AT150/250 and AEP. We are paying $3-$5 more to support _all_ of E*'s operations.

AEP customers got a discount for the first year ... probably a result of trying to hit the $99 pricepoint instead of $104. Everyone else got the "HD price increase" last year.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

JohnL said:


> McNamara,
> 
> This loop doesn't advertise its from Dish and Sam's is NOT selling Dish Network service based on this loop. The loop is just a demo for Selling HD Televisions. Since Sam's is using this Demo Loop that originates from Dish, I'm hoping these new channels will show up soon, especially since Dish announced the HD pricing Increase.
> 
> John


If the loop doesn't advertise it is from Dish, and Sam's is not selling Dish, what leads you to beleive that the Demo Loop originates from Dish????

Most of the time those demo loops are on a DVR-type box that outputs HD and then is split among a ton of TV's.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

grooves12 said:


> If the loop doesn't advertise it is from Dish, and Sam's is not selling Dish, what leads you to beleive that the Demo Loop originates from Dish????
> 
> Most of the time those demo loops are on a DVR-type box that outputs HD and then is split among a ton of TV's.


Grooves,

The Loop has content from the the Voom channels and even mentions the Voom Channels by their individal names as well as displaying the VOOM logo on the screen during the preview.

John


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The loop they play at Circuit City also has footage from Outdoor Channel 2 HD


----------



## danstah (Dec 31, 2005)

Anybody hear anything further on this at CES?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> The loop they play at Circuit City also has footage from Outdoor Channel 2 HD


CC likely doesn't do the Voom promotion because they are in bed with DirecTV. I see the Jessica Simpson commercial quite often in the local CC. Not so much the Star Trek commercial.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

danstah said:


> Anybody hear anything further on this at CES?


While DirecTV is promising 100 HD nationals, they haven't mentioned Voom yet. Voom has indicated that they have had dialog with DirecTV, but that isn't very committal.

All this being said, it is hard to imagine having 100 channels without some or all of the 15 Voom channels (unless they are counting national broadcast of the HD RSNs).


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

James Long said:


> HD pricing increase? Must have missed that - unless of course you are talking about Platinum customers _finally_ paying the same price as Bronze/Silver/Gold for the addition of HD to what would be their AT/AEP package.


James, I'm kind of surprised at this jab from you. Platinum customers are paying over $100/month to E* when you include locals and receiver charges. (My bill runs $120/month under the current rates and I've been a customer over 10 years.) Why is a $5 discount on that package so terrible? Have you ever heard of a business giving a volume discount to its largest customers? The customers who spend the most, bring you the most profit, and are often the most loyal. Most companies in the business of manufacturing and selling products offer volume discounts. So do some service companies if you consider the discounts given for long term contracts. Why shouldn't E* give their biggest and best customers a little thank you?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Isn't that post a little old to be dragging up? We have a huge pricing thread where the "$10 effective raise in prices" has been thoroughly discussed. I'd rather not rehash it all again.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What am I missing here...the OP was only two weeks ago? I've always
thought the best way to let a thread die is not to keep posting. :shrug:

On the other hand, I've don't remember a time on this board with so many
duplicate threads on identical topics.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The post was nearly three weeks ago ... and I didn't want to just ignore the post and be rude. 

It has been a busy time with the price increase thread and several others crossing lines. A little help from everyone is is requested in at least trying to keep the topics straight ... the CourtTV thread is about CourtTV, the price increase thread is about the price increase (and a la carte since the posts are too intertwined to split) and _this_ thread is about potential HD channels.


----------

